# 1974 International 574



## recycle (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a lot of slack in the steering. It has power steering. How do I adjust the slack out? Thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

3 areas could be causing the slack in your steering.

Most common would be wear of the steering cylinder mounting bosses and bushes, (usually aggravated by alack of maintainence " greasing" by operators!!)
Fix involves overhauling the system by replacing worn pivots and pins and replacing worn bushes.
Also there may be wear in the track rod ends, which if worn should be replaced.

Second area of concern would be if the steering cylinder seals are worn and by-passing internally, Here the fix is to reseal steering cylinder with new seals.

3rd area of concern could be wear in the internal spools of the steering "orbitrol" valve, allowing the steering wheel to turn without a reaction from the front wheels. fix here is expensive as it would need a new valve assy.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Was going to reply, but cyrush covered everything I was going to suggest. Only thing I could mention in addition is to make sure you don't have air in the system. Try turning the wheel lock to lock several times and see if the steering improves. If you have a leak by the cylinder, it can suck air and make the steering soft. Also check your hydraulic system. If it is low on fluid or the filter is plugged (or the pump bad) it will affect the steering. My 574 wanders all over the place right now, but all of my drag link ends are shot on the front. That's on the list of things to rebuild this winter.


----------

